# New Pup and Pet Friendly hotel rooms



## Cassidy (Jul 29, 2014)

Our new Havanese girl will be ready to be picked up in 2 weeks. She will be 10 wks by then and will have had her 1st shot. Her breeder follows Dr Jean Dodds' protocol for shots and insists that we new owners do also (in the contract!). My dilemma is... We are traveling by car for Thanksgiving and have to be there by Nov 21st (approx. 750 mi) where we own a condo. Our usual routine is to stop half way and spend the night. However, we will have to stay in pet friendly hotel bc we have our little puppy who will be only 12 wks by that time. The problem is that "she" will not have had her final shots and I worry about her staying in room where "who knows what" has slept there (meaning pets, of course). What to do?


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

skip the thanksgiving trip this year. That long of a car ride will be stressful on a young pup and will interupt housebreaking anyway. STay home and enjoy the puppy instead!!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

As a breeder, I travel frequently across country with young pups. Personally I wouldn't think twice about going because the risk of coming in contact with anything is very slim. For one thing your puppy is young enough to probably still have some of his mother's antibodies from nursing. Secondly, its the overcrowded, unsanitary places like kennels and dog parks that have higher risk of catching something. Traveling in a car or airplane and staying at a hotel is pretty low risk. I'm very cautious about where I stay and where I potty my dogs. I usually pay more to stay at high-end pet-friendly hotels. The higher the cost to stay and bring your pet, the less dogs you will come in contact with. 

You can also employ the use of puppy pads, so little feet and noses don't have to touch the ground if you are still concerned. 

Bottom-line you have to make the decision. It might be helpful to read about how and where distemper and parvo are actually caught. Education will calm your fears. Good Luck! And enjoy your new puppy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We traveled in our RV when Kodi was 12 weeks old, and I was a bit worried too. We made sure that we stopped in places that were not frequented by other dogs to potty him... For instance, rather than stop in a rest area, we'd get off the highway and potty him in an industial park, etc. 

At the places we stayed, we set up his ex-pen with a tarp underneath it. This would probably be the best thing to do in a hotel room anyway... Not only will it protect the puppy for any possible germs in the carpet, but the puppy will not be fully, reliably potty trained at that point, and it will save you cleaning fees in case he has an accident in the room!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

i agree with skipping the Thanksgiving this year. So many people, so many hours in a car, so much tumult sounds overly stressful for the little thing. Don't forget he has just left the security of his birth home. I think it's best to let him get used to his new forever place before you start bouncing him around. You'll have a calmer puppy for it. Just a thought...


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

oops sorry - I meant ShE!


----------



## Cassidy (Jul 29, 2014)

I appreciate all responses so far. We really have no way of changing our plans for Thanksgiving... it is a family thing (I bet you know what I mean!). So, I will take suggestions for traveling with young pup. Of course, we had no idea we would be getting the puppy this close to Thanksgiving and Holidays. We were on a list for "next litter" and they were born at end of August. After we committed to being hosts for Thanksgiving. Our guests have already made airline and travel arrangements, so no chance of flaking now. 
We want to do the best for this little girl (no name yet) who we have waited for for soooo long!!
I would appreciate any/all the information any of you can send my way.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

While in an ideal world, you wouldn't have to take her on a big trip, she'll be fine. Just make sure she is not overwhelmed by people, especially children. Give her plenty of time to rest in a quiet place, away from people, since she WILL be a little baby, and will get tired. Be patient with her… her behavior may be less than ideal under the circumstances, just like small children during the holidays. If she gets nippy or too wild, it's a good sign she needs some quiet time to re-group. Try to keep her on a schedule as far as pottying is concerned, but be aware that especially under these circumstances, accidents are likely. So keep her out of areas of your host's home where an accident would be a big problem. (again, that tarp under an ex-pen can be a godsend)

If at all possible, get your breeder to start accustoming her to sleeping in a crate before she comes home to you. It will make it much easier for her if she already thinks of her crate as a "safe haven".


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Listen to Karen - she is a dog genius! Good advise K!


----------

